# First Post, Looking for Form Advice



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Welcome and greetings from Iowa. Stay safe.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Windy days.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome. There are some experts over on the traditional archery forum. I would post this over there. Good luck.


----------



## OKC_Ken (7 mo ago)

I'm no help but welcome.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Windy days said:


> Hello everyone! First post. Taking up the recurve bow, but I’m having trouble with consistent results. If anyone has any pointers on my form, I’d love to hear them! Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Head starts LEVEL. Eyebrows are level. Both eyes at the same height above the ground. PERFECT.










Now you tilted your head sideways, so the right eyeball is now LOWER and left eyeball is HIGHER.
SUPER BAD. Do not do this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Watch this video for HOW to draw back your recurve bow.
Notice how Coach Arne Moe, NEVER tilts his head sideways right.
Head stays level the entire time.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Bring the string to your anchor point and keep you head level. Keep you bow up until you see your arrow hit your target, to establish good follow thru. Stop shooting when you fatigue. Shoot often, nothing replaces range time.


----------



## Windy days (7 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Watch this video for HOW to draw back your recurve bow.
> Notice how Coach Arne Moe, NEVER tilts his head sideways right.
> Head stays level the entire time.


Thank you. I found that video very informative. I am going to try these things on my next outing.


----------



## XtremeFOC (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings from PA


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------

